# hospital fees



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi does anyone know if i will have to pay for an x ray at my local hospital?
i am a resident and registered with local health center and also have my E111
does anybody have prior experiences?.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes a contribution. When I broke my wrist recently it cost me next to nothing. Take you SIF registration with you.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I think my last x-ray was €1.50! Then there was the €20 to register at Urgencias. Again that is from my (lousy) memory.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't mention E111 now EHIC card (presuming this is an old UK one which as a Portuguese Resident you are *not entitled *to use anymore) if your registered as a Resident and with Health Service then the cost to you is extremely small as Siobhán & John Boy say cost var with actual X-ray a CAT or TAC here recently cost me 14€


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for your help should i take all documents with me to the hospital ie passport etc etc as its a 40 min drive and i dont want to have come back home for something i may have forgotten


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All you should reguire is your A4 Patient Registration which shows the Centro de Saude your registered with, your Doctor, your Utente Number and your personal details, I'd also have with you your A4 Resident Registration and Passport and you should also have received from your Dr/Centre de Saude the request for the x-ray but that might depend on how it's been processed


----------

